# GPS TOMTOM sur IPAD4 sour IOS7



## JCPLAMONT (10 Janvier 2014)

J'ai acheté un IPAD 4 sous IOS 7
J'ai installé le logiciel TOMTOM
J'ai en permanence " Mauvaise réception GPS "

Où puis-je avoir des conseils pour Installation
Peut-on installer une antenne GPS sur l'IPAD ?

Merci


----------



## samsand31 (11 Janvier 2014)

S agit d'une version cellulaire ? Et oui il existe des puce GPS Bluetooth compatible


----------

